# main-Methode



## snatch (20. November 2006)

Hallo,
hab da mal ne grundlegende Frage.
Das die main-Methode in jeder Klasse vorhanden sein muss und die Grundlegende Methode einer Klasse ist weis ich. Nur warum genau ist das so und was bedeutet die main-Methode für den aufbau einer Klasse genau? Gibt es da besonderheiten oder gibt es irgendwas was noch tiefer geht als nur die aussage das main() eine Methode ist?

mfg snatch


----------



## BLOEBAUM (20. November 2006)

Hallo Snatch,

die main-Methode muss nicht Bestandteil einer Klasse sein.
Wenn du z. B. mit eine Klasse arbeitest, über die du Daten übermitteln willst, kommt in dieser Klasse kein main() vor.

Wenn du ein java Programm schreibst und dieses Programm ausführen willst, genau dann benötigst du einen main() Eintrag.

public static void main(String[] args) {  

hier stehten deine Befehle, die abgearbeitet werden sollen.
 }


Gruß

Harald


----------



## frager (20. November 2006)

@ Joa ^^

Und noch was von mir:

Die main-Methode kommt bei einem Programm (das aus Vielen einzelnen Klassen besteht) nur *ein mal* vor und ist dazu da, die Ausfuehrung des Programms zu starten. Irgnedwas muss ja als erstes da sein - entweder das ei oder das Huhn - und in Java ist es halt die main-Methode ;-) eigentlich kommt es fast ueberhaupt nicht darauf an, in welcher Klasse die main-Methode ist - das ist halt ein Prizip von Java, dass eine Methode ohne Klasse nicht existieren kann. Aus diesem Grund ist die main-Methode aus "static", d.h man kann sie aufrufen ohne die Klasse zu instanziieren, da siehst du auch, dass man die Klasse fuer die main-Methode eigentlich gar nicht braucht. (In c/c++ ist es z.b. moeglich methoden(funktionen) klassenlos zu definieren, deswegen ist auch die main methode in c/c++ ausserhalt von irgnedwelchen strukturen)

Also noch mal zusammengefasst die Aufgaben von der main-Methode:
-Startpunkt fuer das Programm
-Uebergabe von Startparametern

So, ich hoffe mal ich habe das alles jetzt mit meinen bescheidenen Java-Kenntnissen anschaulich erklaeren koennen (*bin so stolz auf mich* ^^ )

MfG, frager


----------



## snatch (20. November 2006)

Hey, das ist super.
Das hilft mir schon mal sehr viel weiter...


----------

